
SpaceX Files for 6 Starlink Ground Stations - ortusdux
https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00877
======
ortusdux
The 6 locations:

North Bend, WA - [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00877)

Redmond, WA - [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00881](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00881)

Conrad, MT - [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00878](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00878)

Merrillan, WI - [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00879](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00879)

Greenville, PA - [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00880](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00880)

Hawthorne, CA - [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00882](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-INTR2019-00882)

Also submitted:

Narrative: [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877/1640758](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877/1640758)

Waiver Request: [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877/1640721](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877/1640721)

Electromagnetic Radiation Analysis: [https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877/1640719](https://fcc.report/IBFS/SES-LIC-
INTR2019-00877/1640719)

